# Looking for Handheld GPS Recommendations for fishing



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a Lowrance Ifinder H20 that died on me and I want to update to a good handheld GPS that is pretty user friendly. I found the Ifinder was not very user friendly, poor grayscale images that were hard to see in sunlight and you needed a separate Mapcreate computer software to even enter lats/longs to load into the unit. The good thing about the Ifinder was that you could download free maps of Hoover/Alum Creek from Lowrance that had good detail. I have a bunch of old waypoints from structure from when Hoover was low and also some sunken humps from Wisconsin Lakes. In addition, I can get lats/longs from a # of fish cribs from Wisconsin lakes that I would like to easily load into a GPS. I don't have a fish finder/GPS unit in my current boat - I have an old Humminbird Matrix Fishfinder that works well but at some point I may upgrade to one of the newer fishfinder/gps units. If anyone has experience or recommendations for the newer Handheld GPS units I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

If you can find the Lowrance H20 Color I finder handheld, It is a really nice unit.. I have the hotmaps 2009 sd card in it and it has worked really well for me.. It has a light button that will illuminate when pressed.. unlike the standard h20.. Very user freindly.. about the same as a new phone.. a few days of continuous use and youve pretty much got everything figured out.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Do you have a smartphone? Navioncs app on my smartphone worked great in place of Lowrance handheld that died last ice season.


----------

